# Mid Feb Surf fishing



## maine fisherman (Jan 23, 2013)

My daughter (12 yr old) and i have been surf fishing during feburary in Fl for the past several years mostly in the southeast, Sabastain island area. this year its pensacola near rt 133. we will be coming mid Feb. this year she wants to catch a shark,black drum,red slots and some pompenos from the surf. shes very ambitious. we read the fishing reports daily. any helpful places or ideas would be great. i love that my daughter loves to surf fish with the old man. it would be great to catch her first shark on this trip. Any help would be much appreciated. FYI- woke up to -5 F. i am ready for the beach.


----------



## daylate (Feb 22, 2012)

All depends on the weather. If you catch conditions right (southerly wind but not too strong) and near high tide, you can do very well in the surf. I would fish Ft Pickens area and expect large black drum, large redfish, and possibly whiting and pompano. For sharks, I would think you will either need some way to get a bait past the outer bar on the gulf side or fish the dropoff on the bay side of Ft Pickens out near the Eastern tip of the island, known as the point. Use sandfleas and peeled shrimp in the surf and don't forget that redfish over 27" must be released. For sharks, I always used a slab of bonita, but the shark fisherman on here can tell you better than me.


----------



## maine fisherman (Jan 23, 2013)

*reply*

thanks for the reply
looking forward to the trip
we will be putting together our pompano riggs this weekend
and respooling our lines, cant wait


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Get with me closer to your arrival and I will see if I can assist her in getting a shark. I have a kayak and all the rods needed. I don't have much luck that time of year, but if we continue to have above average temps, it is certainly worth a shot.

We can set out some medium action spinning rods for reds, whiting, pomps, etc... and I can yak out a few shark rods as well.


----------



## maine fisherman (Jan 23, 2013)

*ready to fish*

you had replied to my post a couple of weeks ago and im not sure if the offer still exists to go fishing but, the girls and i are packed and ready for pensacola. Poles are packed and my father in law has bait in the fridge. if you are going shark/other fishing over the next week i would love to show my daughter. and i would take any fishing advise you might part with. 
we usually fish for pompano around the singer island areawith good luck. never been to pensacola, but i plan on getting a line wet first thing tomorrow morning.
going to try the beach right across from the Enchanted dolphin, i believe its just west of the pier in pensacola. Guy Whittington contact # 207-591-2655 i would be fishing at my house but the lake has over a foot of ice.


----------



## Surf Fan (Mar 8, 2012)

Head to Ft Pickens! Rake some fleas. Toss a line in the ditch. One on the bar. And see if you can get a couple lines beyond the first sand bar in the big ditch. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

*Cold Weather Coming*

Watch out for that 64 degree water and the frigid temps expected this weekend.  Welcome to Pensacola. I hope to go surf fishing today


----------

